

Sony lawyers now targeting anyone who posts on PS3 hack - alecco
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/sony-lawyers-now-targeting-anyone-who-posts-playstation-3-hack.ars

======
alecco

      > What’s more, the company is demanding that a federal judge order
      > Google to surrender the IP addresses and other identifying
      > information (PDF) of those who have viewed or commented about the
      > jailbreak video on a private YouTube page
    

That's exactly why forcing users to link YouTube and gmail accounts is a
terrible idea, Google.

